# ansomone vs hygetropin and dose.



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Coming of after around 10 months on. Wasn't permanently on high doses, had about Two 8 week cruises on 125mg test e PW in between.

Anyway, decided to use to GH prior to coming off and then for atleast 3 months after I've finished pct. will evaluate it after that.

Anyway can get both ansomone and hygetropin, have 100% trust in the sources for both. Hyge works out quite a bit cheaper as its comes in 200iu boxes but have read a lot of good stuff on ansomone.

Was thinking 8iu of hyge M/W/F

Or maybe 6iu of ansomone dosed the same way.

Is ansomone worth the extra or would 8iu of hyge give better results as long as it's legit.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive only tried the 40iu ansomone kit, havent used the 100iu version, and it blows any generic gh out the water.

i managed 3 days of using a full 4iu bottle ED back to back, by the 4th day i had to stop taking it. CTS was massive and joint pain and dryness was huge, couldnt deal with it. I went down to 2iu EOD.

tried the Pfizer Go Quick pens afterwards and didnt get the same CTS on the a slightly higher dose.

havent used GH for a while now, think its over rated personally. But if i did, id only use the ansomones and/or Pfizer pens, pharma grade stuff.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sponge2015 said:


> Coming of after around 10 months on. Wasn't permanently on high doses, had about Two 8 week cruises on 125mg test e PW in between.
> 
> Anyway, decided to use to GH prior to coming off and then for atleast 3 months after I've finished pct. will evaluate it after that.
> 
> ...


recent batches of black tops are good ansomone is good though I use when I use gh

the thing is regardless of what people say ug Chinese can be as good as pharma or if dosed higher as good but with pharma Eastern Ansomone Western phizer lily etc you know it will be dosed correctly,

what you choose is really down too how much money you wanna spend


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Coming of after around 10 months on. Wasn't permanently on high doses, had about Two 8 week cruises on 125mg test e PW in between.
> 
> Anyway, decided to use to GH prior to coming off and then for atleast 3 months after I've finished pct. will evaluate it after that.
> 
> ...


I would trust Ansamone over hyges every time. If they are the black top hyges then I wouldn't even bother with them unless you can't get anything else.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> ive only tried the 40iu ansomone kit, havent used the 100iu version, and it blows any generic gh out the water.
> 
> i managed 3 days of using a full 4iu bottle ED back to back, by the 4th day i had to stop taking it. CTS was massive and joint pain and dryness was huge, couldnt deal with it. I went down to 2iu EOD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate. Think I'll spend the extra and get the ansomones, considering how mild GH effects apparently are I know

It will keep playing on my mind if the Hughes are legit.

Would 6iu m/w/f be a decent dose? Split into two 3iu shots?


----------



## Gym_Gringo (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd use the ansomones every time mate ! Personally I use it 4iu on wake and 4iu preworkout and I run it 2 days on 1 off with my training days


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gym_Gringo said:


> I'd use the ansomones every time mate ! Personally I use it 4iu on wake and 4iu preworkout and I run it 2 days on 1 off with my training days


Cheers mate, do you think 3iu waking up and 3iu pwo would be enough or should I use 4iu?

Never used hgh before so not sure if I can start lower and still get decent results or if 4iu x 2 is a minimum


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

steveiep said:


> I would trust Ansamone over hyges every time. If they are the black top hyges then I wouldn't even bother with them unless you can't get anything else.


Why do you say to not even bother with black top hyges? I have seen many good views of them lately and people saying they are good to go. I personally use Ansomone at 2iu's per day, and peps ghrp etc, but have been thinking to add some hyge to up to say 3 doses of 2iu each day, and drop peps.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Why do you say to not even bother with black top hyges? I have seen many good views of them lately and people saying they are good to go. I personally use Ansomone at 2iu's per day, and peps ghrp etc, but have been thinking to add some hyge to up to say 3 doses of 2iu each day, and drop peps.


Only if you can't get anything better. I have used the black tops and I'm not saying there is no growth hormone in there but it is underdosed in my opinion, when on Ansamone I don't need to use as much.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

steveiep said:


> Only if you can't get anything better. I have used the black tops and I'm not saying there is no growth hormone in there but it is underdosed in my opinion, when on Ansamone I don't need to use as much.


Cheers mate for your reply. I might try and simply stick to ansomone, and bite the bullet and pay for the better quality, and up to 4ius (2x2iu Mon-Friday).


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

steveiep said:


> Only if you can't get anything better. I have used the black tops and I'm not saying there is no growth hormone in there but it is underdosed in my opinion, when on Ansamone I don't need to use as much.


Do you think 6ius 3 x a week would be a good dose mate using ansomones??


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've used black top hyges, Pfizer 36iu pens and the ansomone 40iu kits

personaly I would choose the ansomone kits every time, I've been running as little as 2iu PD and have stayed very lean and dry, I tend to bloat badly at anything above this with any GH , but stay very lean and dry if diet and training are correct. Bang for buck that's my choice


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Do you think 6ius 3 x a week would be a good dose mate using ansomones??


Yeah I was thinking of doing something similar but eod. I'm currently using 3iu ed but at some point it will stop working maybe days off will prevent desentization.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

meekdown said:


> I've used black top hyges, Pfizer 36iu pens and the ansomone 40iu kits
> 
> personaly I would choose the ansomone kits every time, I've been running as little as 2iu PD and have stayed very lean and dry, I tend to bloat badly at anything above this with any GH , but stay very lean and dry if diet and training are correct. Bang for buck that's my choice


Hmm last thing I want is to Bloat up, guess it's all trial and ever, could try 6iu m/w/f and if I start to bloat maybe try 2iu everyday.

What time do you take it mate? First thing in the morning? Pwo?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

steveiep said:


> Yeah I was thinking of doing something similar but eod. I'm currently using 3iu ed but at some point it will stop working maybe days off will prevent desentization.


Haven't looked into it but remember reading posts by some experienced guys on here about how larger doses eod were more effective than smaller doses everyday. Never planned to use hgh back then so didn't really notice who it was but know I remember it, it's the reason I panned to dose m/w/f


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sponge2015 said:


> Haven't looked into it but remember reading posts by some experienced guys on here about how larger doses eod were more effective than smaller doses everyday. Never planned to use hgh back then so didn't really notice who it was but know I remember it, it's the reason I panned to dose m/w/f


eod dosing is effective imo as helps stop insulin resistance with gh,

gh imo is better blasted than ran all year


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I always used first thing as I have a very physical job and like taking advantage of the fat release that I got from hgh use, if I was using in PWO it would be shot same time with insulin, but that's a different story. Honestly I don't think it matters that much timing wise, I think people over complicate things for the sake of it, I'd follow Either EOD in bigger doses or small doses first thing, or say sod it and trial your own usage and be totally different to everyone else?


----------

